# Hc Cuba - new tank



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a carpet of nice hc Cuba, was going to cut it up and put in a new tank. Would it melt as it re roots or would it be better to start again with new vitro cups?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Usually melting is a result of transitioning from emerged to immersed planting. Immersed to immersed is always better IMHO.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome thanks, will have lots to start a new carpet then


----------

